# The bees and orioles love this bush.....what is it?



## jslo722 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi. Can anyone help me identify this bush? The bees and orioles were all over this thing yesterday. The bush is about 7 feet tall. The flowers are about 1.5 inches across.

http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy254/jslo722/?action=view&current=2011_05100002.jpg
http://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy254/jslo722/?action=view&current=2011_05100005.jpg


----------



## MCI (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like Flowering Quince (Chaenomeles speciosa)


----------



## jslo722 (Dec 20, 2009)

MCI said:


> Looks like Flowering Quince (Chaenomeles speciosa)


thank you!


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

We have several of the flowering quince in our yard. It seems here only the bumblebees work them.

Shane


----------

